
Why Your Airport Needs a Museum - mlthoughts2018
https://museumhack.com/airport-museums/
======
eesmith
Some airports already have museums. AMS has an annex of the Rijksmuseum. SFO
has the SFO museum -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_International_Ai...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_International_Airport#SFO_Museum)
.

The AMS isn't big - a medium-sized room, as I recall, plus a bigger gift shop
underneath.

Given the existing experience, is there enough experience to judge how well
this proposal might turn out in practice?

------
ComSubVie
That's an excellent idea. You could also add a cinema to an airport; quite
often you have transfer times longer than a movie ...

